# Degloving injury index and long finger



## wpsmith4967 (Nov 11, 2007)

All you hand coders out there I need some much needed assistance. Patient has a work related degloving injury to index and long finger right hand. Need CPT code for the following op note: 

The wounds were thoroughly cleaned with sterile saline and scrub brush. Once this was completed the fingers were cut out of another glove and used to wrap down over each of the fingers as a tourniquet. The wounds were carefully explored. There was no injury to the flexor tendons. The wounds were reapproximated loosely in anatomic position, utilizing #5-0 nylon interrupted sutures. Once both digits had been repaired, the digital tourniquets were excised completely and released. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated I am spinning my wheels on this one. 

Thanks, 
Wendy


----------



## nikkisgranny (Nov 13, 2007)

11402 and 12001.


----------

